# Mad Dog for Defense



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a bit nervous with some of his cabinet choices so far but this one is an excellent choice. Mattis is a no nonsense guy who will turn things around quickly and is less politically inclined. Good choice although he will have trouble getting confirmation.

Trump Announces He Will Nominate Mattis for SecDef | Military.com


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am a bit nervous with some of his cabinet choices so far but this one is an excellent choice. Mattis is a no nonsense guy who will turn things around quickly and is less politically inclined. Good choice although he will have trouble getting confirmation.
> 
> Trump Announces He Will Nominate Mattis for SecDef | Military.com


Everything I'm hearing is that he will sail right through.

There is a waiver that Gillibrand will not vote on but she is in the minority.

The dems even like him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Everything I'm hearing is that he will sail right through.
> 
> There is a waiver that Gillibrand will not vote on but she is in the minority.
> 
> The dems even like him.


let's hope what your hearing is right. I have done some reading on this guy and I like him. ( Not that anyone gives a rats ass about my preferences :vs_unimpressed: ) He is old school and sees things the way they are. I believe he will restore our military's moral and respect after 8 years of Oblunder.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Will he follow and defend the constitution and not do someone else's bidding like the cronies we have now?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> let's hope what your hearing is right. I have done some reading on this guy and I like him. ( Not that anyone gives a rats ass about my preferences :vs_unimpressed: )He is old school and sees things the way they are.


I can stream morning Joe on the 'puter and make it a point to watch every morning. It can be tough to start your day with them, but, they give a pulse for what the enemy, er, dems are thinking and saying.

The word on Morning Joe, even from Huffington Post, is that he will have no problems.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump will need a Congressional waiver for this appointment because Mattis has been retired 5 years and an obscure law states because of his previous position and the currently proposed position he would have to have been retired 7 years. With Rebublicans controlling both houses, this should not be an issue.



OakOwl said:


> Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists
> 
> I do not think it makes any difference what so ever.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

About time. No BS get it done type


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 While I am against torture because I think we are better than that. That old argument holds no value. they will do what they do no madder what.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

It will be nice to finally end these wars and stop wasting our money on them

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> While I am against torture because I think we are better than that. That old argument holds no value. they will do what they do no madder what.


I agree Smitty, we are better ... but before war was subject to today's political correctness things went on that need not be spoken of. After all, it was/is war.

In these progressive times, some would have us tickle our prisoners with pink feathers.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Trump will need a Congressional waiver for this appointment because Mattis has been retired 5 years and an obscure law states because of his previous position and the currently proposed position he would have to have been retired 7 years. With Rebublicans controlling both houses, this should not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Camel923 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will need a Congressional waiver for this appointment because Mattis has been retired 5 years and an obscure law states because of his previous position and the currently proposed position he would have to have been retired 7 years. With Rebublicans controlling both houses, this should not be an issue.
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

OakOwl said:


> Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists.


They're beheading priests now. Gee, I hope we don't make them madder.

It's a war. You break things and kill people. This isn't a rush at a fraternity, these idiots didn't like you the day you were born.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Two of his quotes...



> "Find the enemy that wants to end this experiment (in American democracy) and kill every one of them until they're so sick of the killing that they leave us and our freedoms intact."





> "I'm going to plead with you, do not cross us. Because if you do, the survivors will write about what we do here for 10,000 years."


...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What we do know is this. many of those Obama put in leadership in the military better pack their chit and get out of town. An ass woopen is coming.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> They're beheading priests now. Gee, I hope we don't make them madder.
> 
> It's a war. You break things and kill people. This isn't a rush at a fraternity, these idiots didn't like you the day you were born.


That's why I'm glad he is in charge and not something like you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What we do know is this. many of those Obama put in leadership in the military better pack their chit and get out of town. An ass woopen is coming.


Amen! I hope the leadership who rose through the ranks based on their political correctness are run out of town and replaced by leadership who practice "Si vis pacem, para bellum".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Amen! I hope the leadership who rose through the ranks based on their political correctness are run out of town and replaced by leadership who practice "Si vis pacem, para bellum".


 Amen.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We don't need more General McClellan's in the military....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

OakOwl said:


> Camel923 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will need a Congressional waiver for this appointment because Mattis has been retired 5 years and an obscure law states because of his previous position and the currently proposed position he would have to have been retired 7 years. With Rebublicans controlling both houses, this should not be an issue.
> ...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Getting the carpet baggers out and having some hard chargers definitely helps, but it will take a while to turn this ship around.

At all levels of command, from TRADOC to SOCOM there are yes-man PC cronies that have been brought in to undermine our efforts and conform to this liberal feelgood nonsense. Hell, that is just in the Army - even Milley who was a great general in the SOF world turned into another damn Crony. 

It is even worse at the lower ranks, we spend more money on broken tech and method actors for sexual assault prevention courses than we do on firearms and training. In the 101st it was deplorable, weak NCOs, weaker officers, females SMs turning tricks, thievery and all manners of BS.

I like Gen. Mattis, I met him right before he retired and he was a great man and even better general, this is a great pick but it isnt going to fix a thing just yet.

And on torture...I am against it because as far as HUMINT gathering methods it is one of least effective, by the time you break someone with pain theyll tell you anything that you want to hear. That single source intel gathering has led to plenty of soldiers and civilians getting needlessly killed.

Following that liberal line of "it makes more terrorists/makes them hate us" is complete and utter MSM generated BS. The West, all of us, represent everything that Islam teaches against - and not just hardline Salafist/Wahhabist teachings; wanton waste, promiscuity, hedonism, egoism and everything 21st Century America is associated with is hated.

To live and die fighting is a great honor for them, nukes, torture, etc will not stop this. Oak, I am not sure you really understand the core tenets of Islam nor the history of the religion or that part of the world.

The Islamic faith had brought together peoples all across modern day Middle East/N Africa/Caucauses - people who were subjugated and brutalized by Roman and Byzantine forces for millenia. Fighting is all they know, some of the greatest tacticians and generals will Islamic; some torture will not deter them.

If I had my wish though we would take a more isolationist/non interventionalist stance. I hated war and still do, lots of good people lost their lives. Give the Muslim lands back to the Muslim people and worry about Americans

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Overhead Trump claiming Mattis is the closest he could get to George Patton. Sounded a like wonderful choice for my preferences.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

“I come in peace. I didn’t bring artillery. But I’m pleading with you, with tears in my eyes: If you f*ck with me, I’ll kill you all.”
Now THAT is a man who knows what war really means.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why they really don't like him . he says what he thinks.

s-lead-2-326x159 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Surely you have got to be kidding, right?

Terrorists exist because evil exists. When evil exists and certain doctrines or agendas espouse domination, then terrorists exist.

It has nothing to do with isolated torturing of prisoners. Ma'am, I am appalled at the job that your parents did not do in educating you.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Surely you have got to be kidding, right?
> 
> Terrorists exist because evil exists. When evil exists and certain doctrines or agendas espouse domination, then terrorists exist.
> 
> It has nothing to do with isolated torturing of prisoners. Ma'am, I am appalled at the job that your parents did not do in educating you.


one thing I disagree with Mattis on - a cup of coffee and a pack of cigs won't always get the job done - Gitmo is a prime example - how many years of namby pamby treatment? - not only was the intel gathering a waste with many - almost every single one released showed back up on the terrorist battlefield ....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Only thing I didnt like about Mattis is how much he wanted to shove ISAF and NATO collab down our throats in CENTCOM; he wanted to play hardball with the Pakis and Iranians but wanted the stupid international handholding

Wish we would just go and do things on are damn own, working with jackwagon eurotrash SOF guys was like pulling teeth...only dudes who were worth a damn was aussie SAS

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Surely you have got to be kidding, right?
> 
> Terrorists exist because evil exists. When evil exists and certain doctrines or agendas espouse domination, then terrorists exist.
> 
> It has nothing to do with isolated torturing of prisoners. Ma'am, I am appalled at the job that your parents did not do in educating you.


 Education system I am betting. Slippy those like you and I others here have seen the world as it really is not as some want it to be. We have an insight they have been denied. The Muslims see our stand against torture as a weakness. We they see us as weak the bring out even more violence in them it empowers them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

In my mind , Mattis will be the best man for the job , yes it will take some time to change the BS that has been done , but it will change .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Of course it does. Imagine the hate you would have if someone tortured your family. That would never end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


All you have to do is ask them nicely and they will tell you whatever you want.

Of course, dinner and a movie might also help.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> In my mind , Mattis will be the best man for the job , yes it will take some time to change the BS that has been done , but it will change .


 He will effect leadership quickly. He will focus on the NCO's he knows who carries the load. This he will do by kicking ass on the commissioned officers .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Glad he is against torture. That's how you make more terrorists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You make more "terrorists" by not stomping the crud out of the enemy. Period.

The Islamists are not against, torture, terror, or anything else that is sickening. If you don't believe that, then what do you call this?
ISIS fighters crucify Christian for FIVE HOURS telling him to 'die like Jesus' | World | News | Daily Express

I have been against everything from the Patriot Act to the war in Iraq, the destabilization of Syria to the toppling of Gaddafi in Libya. Instability, the rise of the Islamists and the suffering of Christians is all it has brought. Regardless, if it is time to do some clobbering, do it!

Mattis is a warrior. A real warrior and not some armchair general. He knows what happens when our kids are thrown into battle. He's seen the pain, the blood, and the death. He knows the cost of each and every decision, and I believe he will have those things in mind when he offers advice to the president, and I believe his experience, if left unfettered by politicians, will allow our warriors to get the job done in a manner that will defeat any enemy with minimal death on our side.

While my skin is no longer in the game, there is skin in the game that is more important to me; that of my son.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a plan that my uncle taught for torture. He would pay a nickle for every hair a person could pluck up by the roots from the top of their big toe. I earned a dime before realizing it was not a good way to earn extra money. Not sure why it wouldnt work to make Obummer's terrorist pals spill the beans on various murderous plots which are afoot. Hopefully John McCain would like that technique better than burning bamboo under the fingernails..water boarding etc.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok I'm 120℅ against killing every single person that wants to hurt Americans. All of them dead. But I would never treat them poorly and inhumanly. That's why really like Flynn and mad dog. We will start killing and wouldn't stop until it's over. These half assed wars are just a waste of money.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything Obama has done was to tax and overload all of USAs resources. Spread us thin and choke us with regulations. Hopefully Trumps pick can restore some military might before the fed reserve cranks up interest rates and collapses the dollar. 


Im for Mattis and his style of leadership. The military needs him and his type badly.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dubyagee said:


> Everything Obama has done was to tax and overload all of USAs resources. Spread us thin and choke us with regulations. Hopefully Trumps pick can restore some military might before the fed reserve cranks up interest rates and collapses the dollar.
> 
> Im for Mattis and his style of leadership. The military needs him and his type badly.


Can we speak openly and honestly here? I mean is it safe yet?

OK I'll take a chance...

Obummer was/is an actual traitor and enemy of the American Nation. Every single policy was designed to diminish, divide and then to destroy us as a country and to snuff out the Light of Liberty of the Shining City on the Hill.

Mattis wouldn't tolerate it and got fired by the POS and can have no higher or auspicious recommendation in my book.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You make more "terrorists" by not stomping the crud out of the enemy. Period.
> 
> The Islamists are not against, torture, terror, or anything else that is sickening. If you don't believe that, then what do you call this?
> ISIS fighters crucify Christian for FIVE HOURS telling him to 'die like Jesus' | World | News | Daily Express
> ...


 Both of mine. One CAV one Infantry


----------

